# Jumped in too quickly..



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, i think i have jumped into the buying of my pup too quickly, instead of looking around for the best possible breeders i have jumped right in and bought a pup from an ad on Free ads, i had been looking for a while to purchase a new pup and fell in love with the cockapoo, i came across an add last week on Free ad and seen a lovely pic of what i think is a blue roan pup, When my partner called up an asked about the ad the breeder said he has only 1 pup left out of a litter of 4, and said he was the pup on his ad, (might i add i fell in love with him on first sight) My partner spoke to the breeder and they disscussed info on the pup and he seemed to be great.
My partner has gone to pick our pup up this morning and he called me a little earlier to say that it is'nt the pup on the ad but he's a black and white pup(i'm a little disappointed to be honest) but moreso that he didn't give the correct info (when i looked on the breeders web page their was a pic of the 4 pups ,this is now no longer on his site) their was a black and white one on this ad but my partner had told him that the ad that he had seen was on (free ad) so maybe he has genuinely made a mistake i'm not sure, but also the age of the pup is 12 weeks and not 9 like i had first thought, the pics must of been put on his site at the age of 8 weeks, but surely he should of told us the age of the pups now, i'm sure the new pup will be just as lovely as the one i was expecting(he's on his way home and should be here in about an hour) does anyone know the breeder/heard of him he's from lampeter in wales, this all could be just a misunderstanding between my partner and the breeder but as i said we just jumped right in so it's really our own fault, i wish i had come across this site alot earlier, but i can only learn from my mistakes. 

Any info on the breeder if known would be great, the ad is still on free ads.

Thanks and sorry about the long post
Leanne.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Leanne

Is this the one? http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy__sell/pets/dogs/cockapoo/14997705/cockapoos-puppies-ready-now/view

That is a cute puppy, does look like a Blue Roan. Can see why that photo has been used.

Don't panic, I'm sure things will be ok - lots of good advice on here. Two things - £350 is very cheap, most pay around £800+ for a Cockapoo - the next, just get him to a vet to get him checked over ASAP.

Not trying to panic you, we took both our girls to the vet soon after collecting - it's a good thing to do regardless - if he is healthy, which he more than likely is, there are no problems.

Lots of advice on here, lots of helpful people.

As he is a little older than most when they leave Mum, his socialising may not be as good as it could be, but again this can be sorted - again lots of advice and help on here.

Ian


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
He does look a lovely puppy (if the black and white one is him). Has he had his vaccinations? If he's fully vaccinated you can start to take him out and socialise him straight away. I should still take him to your vet for a puppy check. I don't know enough myself to offer any other help but there are lots of people on here to advise you if you need it. Maybe this breeder sells at a lower price as there are a lot of breeders out there and Swansea may be a bit out of the way. Good luck.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Did your partner get to see the puppys mum and dad? And were they PRA checked?

As Ruby said a trip to the vets is needed to put your mind at rest.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Daz said:


> hi emmelg did you go to R.Bevan Jones, Lampeter Dyfed.


It is listed as Raymond Jones in Lampeter - Meurig

Ian


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

RubyCockapoo said:


> It is listed as Raymond Jones in Lampeter - Meurig
> 
> Ian


Yes Ian that's the one do you know him atall
Any advice?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

DONNA said:


> Did your partner get to see the puppys mum and dad? And were they PRA checked?
> 
> As Ruby said a trip to the vets is needed to put your mind at rest.


My partner hasn't mentioned about the PRA check, he will be home shortly so i'l ask him some more question as he's driving home, he has the medical papers so i will have a look when he arrives.

Yes i think a trip to the vets will be a must...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi sorry no I haven't heard of that breeder but please take Ian's advice and get the puppy to a vet ASAP. Just for a clean bill of health and peace of mind for you. Has the breeder sent a puppy pack, with advice, food, blanket, 4 weeks insurance??


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

No I don't sorry, Leanne. Just checked out the ad and the website.

Advice is really to get him checked over by a vet - we shouldn't jump to any conclusions



Ian


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think theres nothing really you can do now, I had a look on their webpage and they dont advertise that they breed cockapoo's?

I wouldnt purchase a puppy like this but to put your mind at rest a friend of mine has done the same thing and Bert is fine however she dosnt really know anything about his parentage and there were no health tests done so only time will tell.

Im sure all will be fine once you see him and get him checked over.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Hi sorry no I haven't heard of that breeder but please take Ian's advice and get the puppy to a vet ASAP. Just for a clean bill of health and peace of mind for you. Has the breeder sent a puppy pack, with advice, food, blanket, 4 weeks insurance??


Hi, i know my partner has the pups medical records and pup food/insurance with pet plan for 4 weeks not sure on blanket, the breeder has told him to call if he ever wants any more advice so i think i will ask him to give him a ring when he gets home, apparently when my partner asked about the mum he said it was the sister of the show cocker on his site but who knows..
He may be fine and i've just got a really healthy/cheap cockapoo...
the breeder seems to breed westies so i dont know how he come about breeding cockapoos but my partner said the kennels were clean and the westies all looked fine too,also he microchipped him before he left and gave him a bath so he can't be all that bad can he?..

Thanks again for all your support
Leanne


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Let us know how the little chap gets on! 

..and what you plan to call him.

Ian


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He may well be absolutely fine, don't panic. 
A vet check will put your mind at rest.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Amh59 said:


> Hi
> He does look a lovely puppy (if the black and white one is him). Has he had his vaccinations? If he's fully vaccinated you can start to take him out and socialise him straight away. I should still take him to your vet for a puppy check. I don't know enough myself to offer any other help but there are lots of people on here to advise you if you need it. Maybe this breeder sells at a lower price as there are a lot of breeders out there and Swansea may be a bit out of the way. Good luck.


Hi just re-read your post, no it's not the pup on the pic(i was told it was but it is black and white in colour not the blue roan one shown) i will try and put some pics on later if i get a chance.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Let us know how the little chap gets on!
> 
> ..and what you plan to call him.
> 
> Ian


I will do Ian, i'l let him get settled and try and get some pics of him later on and put them on with an update

Not too sure on his name yet, i had this discussion on one of my earlier posts...Hopefully Marley..

Thanks Again
Leanne


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Shame that this has marred your little puppy's homecoming a bit. I am sure he will be fine, and you will soon be able to relax and enjoy him once the vet has checked him over. Good luck with it. Look forward to some nice puppy pics soon.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh Leanne. What a worry for you. I'm sure everything will be ok. A black and white pup does sound very sweet. Please let us all know how he settles in with your bulldog and try get a vet appointment for tomorrow. - Try book it today. It will put your mind at rest knowing u have an appointment all ready for tomorrow - well it would me.

All the best Susie and Nacho x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing to add...just hope it all works out well for you. Good luckxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm sure you'll love him whatever ! 
Get the vet to give him the once over.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

*pics of BAILEY our new pup with layla the bulldog*

I was worried about introducing layla to bailey... dont think i'l have any problems do you?...


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks lovely ,and i think your right x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!!! 
So cute! she must just know that it is a puppy and to be calm....awwwww....I think it is her puppy


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome home Bailey. Glad everything seems to be ok with the puppy and your bulldog seems happy enough. Hope you have a peaceful night.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

emmelg said:


> I was worried about introducing layla to bailey... dont think i'l have any problems do you?...


That's looking good Leanne - really pleased for you!

He looks like a little cutie and so does Layla 

Ian


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

He looks lovely but I am a bit biased as I have a black and white one myself. I was a bit like you I didn't realise until going onto this site about the health testing and didn't really know what questions to ask a breeder when we got Dexter as he was my first dog.

Alison & Dexter


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Aah ! Looking promising and he looks lovely !

Good Luck


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Has the seller agreed to take the pup back if there is a problem? Hope it works out for you but you get what you pay for at the very least you should see the pup with its mother in the same pen it is easy to point to a dog and say that is the mum.


----------



## Flutterbye00 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi emmelg, how are you getting on with your puppy?
What did the vet say?
Myself & hubbie went to this same breeder in Lampeter last week.
He had 6 available cockapoos now 3 weeks old. He brought them to show us in an area with some older puppies. When I asked to see the mother & father he took us to see the blue roan mother & chocolate poodle father.
He also has 4 x Westies, 4 x Bichon 2 x schnauzer waiting to go to their new homes.
The place did look clean, all pups were healthy looking & the older ones very playful & friendly. 
As I am looking for my 1st dog, I am very nervous of jumping in so have said I would go back again in few weeks. I find it hard to trust anyone and will be researching a bit more before buying. I also thought £350 was cheap but there are so many puppies available and people are not buying as many at the moment so I think some people are going to struggle selling them. I also saw another breeder last week near Cardigan, the pups were £625 and I didn't like the set up very much, they have now been reduced to £585.


----------

